# pkg install xorg



## balanga (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to install xorg and The Handbook says I need to run `pkg install xorg` but then I read something about the NEW_XORG. If I install xorg, is that the new one? The Handbook doesn't mention new xorg.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 23, 2014)

When in doubt check the Internet 

If you check the X.org website you'll notice that the latest version (at the time of writing) is X11R7.7. When checking the ports collection you can see that:

```
peter@smtp2:/usr/ports/x11/xorg $ grep -i version Makefile
PORTVERSION=    7.7
```

So it*'*s safe to assume that everything is up to date.

Also, when checking binary packages:

```
fbsd10:/home/peter $ pkg search xorg
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
xorg-7.7_1
xorg-apps-7.7_1
xorg-cf-files-1.0.5_1
xorg-dmx-1.12.4_9,1
xorg-docs-1.7,1
---<CUT
```

So I don't think you have to worry about later versions here.


----------



## kpa (Oct 23, 2014)

It should be the new Xorg as long as the package isn't too old. The default was changed recently to WITH_NEW_XORG on all supported versions of FreeBSD.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/WITH_NEW_XORG

Basically the situation is now that the handbook doesn't need to make any mention of the new Xorg because the old one is no longer in the ports tree or the packages.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 23, 2014)

kpa said:


> It should be the new Xorg as long as the package isn't too old. The default was changed recently to WITH_NEW_XORG on all supported versions of FreeBSD.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/WITH_NEW_XORG
> 
> Basically the situation is now that the handbook doesn't need to make any mention of the new Xorg because the old one is no longer in the ports tree or the packages.


Is this true also of 8.4-RELEASE? I thought 8.4-RELEASE was still stuck with the old Xorg, but I can certainly be mistaken.

EDIT: Nevermind, just checked. 8.4-RELEASE _is_ also included, so all supported versions


----------

